# How to enable and disable fsync in imoseyon kernel?



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

Does somebody know? Just curious if disabling fsync improves anything since other kernels have fsync deactivated .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

F sync?


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

It improves battery life and makes write access quicker.

See my patch here:

https://github.com/drod2169/KernelSanders-OMAP/commit/d5985f4549ab2bb5d19472bdfb7670136a1b4a99

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

jakeday said:


> It improves battery life and makes write access quicker.
> 
> See my patch here:
> 
> ...


Thank you so what am I supposed to do with that patch?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Having it enabled does all that good stuff?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

sprovo said:


> Having it enabled does all that good stuff?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No, only disabled.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Please I would also like to disable it.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

monky_1 said:


> Please I would also like to disable it.


There is no exposed way for the user to deactivate it. Its up to the dev to decide to implement it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

What are the benefits of having it enabled?


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

With it disabled you cou


hazard209 said:


> What are the benefits of having it enabled?


From what I understand, with it disabled you could lose data or have data corruption if your device hard resets or if multiple consecutive writes occur "chaotically".


----------

